# Post RAI side effects



## sportdan30 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is loss of taste a common side effect? I haven't experienced it....yet. Although, from what I understand it might not happen for a few days to a week after RAI?

Also, I'm assuming it's normal for glands to be swollen with a bit discomfort? Only on my right side am I experiencing this. Massaging them seems to help very little. In addition, when I turn my head to the right, I feel what I believe is a gland move, jostle, etc. (it's weird feeling, and then when I turn back, I feel it again). Has anyone ever experienced this?

I also have a little bump on the roof of my mouth. I believe it's from sucking on those lemon drops, but am unsure. My follow-up body scan is scheduled for this coming so I'll ask all these questions. However, in the mean time it can make you crazy wondering is this all normal?!?!?!

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been saying that I found surgery to be a bit easier. I felt crummy after I got my therapy dose. Sore neck, flu-like symptoms, chills, aches, etc. i didnt get off the couch all weekend. I have no idea if that was normal or not, but it sounds like you are experiencing something similar. My post-RAI scan showed a significant decrease in cells, so I'm hoping that means it worked!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a great site that might help:

http://www.thyroid.org/patients/faqs/radioactive_iodine.html

Go easy on the lemon drops. My doc told me to avoid them altogether. I know some people do recommend them, though.


----------



## sportdan30 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've definitely lost some sense of taste. I really started noticing it yesterday, 9 days after RAI. Water doesn't have the same taste. I don't know if it's a metally taste or what. It's certainly not as refreshing. I might have to try soda. I had an egg biscuit sandwich this morning from McDonalds, and the only thing I could taste was the salt. The funny thing is that jolly ranchers still taste pretty much the same, but that's it. Everything else has no taste, although salty and sweet foods still have a little bit. Very frustrating!!


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's been 9 weeks since RAI for me and I am now experiencing neck tenderness. Is this common? When I went to the doc (who has also undergone RAI) and she touched my throat I winced because it was a little painful. She was surprised by that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think that's a common symptom from RAI alone. I did have some neck tenderness for a while, but it was really related to my surgical scar and the development of neuromas.


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm 6 days post RAI and my taste buds are wonky - my co worker made me a chocolate mouse cake. It is to die for but I couldn't tell you what it tasted it like. It was bland and had no flavor I was devestated. My kids loved it. Maybe its a sign that I shouldn't have chocolate cake and its bad for me after eating two weeks on the LID diet. Everything taste like I'm eating vaseline. Its gross.


----------



## RayBae (May 5, 2012)

I had RAI last Friday and the two side effects that I have noticed are dry mouth and the other is I will be fine one minute and the next sweating for no reason . . . it is really annoying.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RayBae said:


> I had RAI last Friday and the two side effects that I have noticed are dry mouth and the other is I will be fine one minute and the next sweating for no reason . . . it is really annoying.


You are probably still dumping thyroxine. Hence the sweating. Hang in there, stay hyrdrated and get you some lemon drops to keep the salivary glands happy.


----------

